# I'm still getting great exchanges- What about you?



## Larry (Jul 8, 2007)

OK so I'm not happy with both II and RCI with their renting out weeks and diminished trade power but the truth is I'm still getting great trades even though they are not as easy to find. So how is everyone else doing with their number 1 hobby which for me is snagging that fantastic trade.

First off I am somewhat flexible since I don't look for specific resorts just for regions at certain times of the year with a wide window of time. I then search for the what I consider the best available trade during that time frame. 

We go on vacation a few times a year as follows.

1) December through February anywhere warm like Caribbean, Mexico or Hawaii.

2) Family vacation during spring break taking married daughters, grand kids and son. Need several units next to each other for two weeks.

3) Summer vacation.


This is some of what we have gotten over the past 4 years.

1) Mayan Palace Acapulco 1BR- January
2) Morritts Grand - Grand Cayman Island- December
3) Vacation Village - Westin Florida 2- 2br units and 1BR unit for two weeks for entire family for spring break.
4) Marriott Grande Vista- Orland  2BR flexexchange summer
5) Carpedium Assisi golf resort 1 BR Rome- Summer
6) French Riviera 1BR 2 bath- June
7) Melia Paridissus all inclusive Punta Cana studio- December
8) Royal Mayan and Club international Cancun two week back to back 2BR- December

So you say I know we used to get great exchanges as well so where are you confirmed to for the rest of 2007 and 2008

1) Westin Kearland resort 1BR flexexchange August 2007
2) Tradewinds Cruise Club St. Marteen December 2007 ( going solo)
3) Mayan Grand Acapulco ( waived 1-5 rule) January 2008

And now for my big surprise confirmed this Friday   


Windjammer Landing ( non all inclusive) 2BR Villa with private pool- St. Lucia -December 2008. Apparently I stumbled on this bulk space banking and I think I may have snagged the only 2BR that was there in December. 

So where are the rest of you going for the rest of 2007 and 2008 and are you still getting great exchanges? Am I happy?


----------



## JudyS (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm a happy camper, er, timesharer!  (Actually, I _am_ going camping in a tent next week in Michigan's Upper Peninsula, where there are, sadly, no timeshares.  I'm not sure how I'll cope with that.  These days, my idea of "roughing it" is not having a private jacuzzi! :rofl

I'm easy to please, though, since the main thing I'm looking for are luxury units in Orlando.  (In addition to my timeshare addiction, I have a serious Disney addiction.)  I've gotten a bunch of DVC units, plus I did Sheraton Vistana Villages once.  I'm still seeing tons of great stuff for Orlando, of course.

I stayed at Newport Coast Villas for Memorial Day.  I traded in with a timeshare I bought for less than $1000.  I probably won't get Memorial Day again (Marriott seemed to have done a big bulk-banking last summer), but fall or early spring would suit me fine.  It'll be a lot warmer there than here in Michigan. 

In March, DH & I signed up last-minute for a cruise, and wanted three days in St. Martin afterwards.  RCI Points found it for us. 

I see lots of nice stuff available for trade.  My big problem is the time & expense it requires for all those vacations, especially since there are various family vacations I'm "expected" to take in places with no timeshares. 

I'm happy!


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 10, 2007)

*We're Content*

After thinking about not extending with RCI, I did just that because we really have gotten the exchanges we wanted with RCI for our winter Shawnee week in the Poconos.

We just got a 1 bedroom Royal Mayan for 4/18/09
Oak 'n Spruce (new puppy and granddaughter will come with us) 12/28/08
Solara Surfside, 5/12/07
Fairfield Las Vegas at Grand Desert 9/06
Summer Bay Resort 8/05 before a cruise
Morritt's Tortuga 1/4
Newport Inn on the Harbour
several Beaver Creek and Vail weeks for skiing
sevaral other Las Vegas weeks
Orange Lake, Vistana, HGVC at SeaWorld

We also have gotten last minute Newport and Poconos weeks.


----------



## jolie (Jul 16, 2007)

*great exchanges*

We purchased our TS in 1998 for $750.00, sight unseen from a resale company. We purchased a 1 BR w/a loft sleep six at Fishermans Village Resort in Punta Gorda, FL.  We have been able to trade into:

1. Club Destin Resort-2 BR in May 1999. Destin FL
2. Club Destin Resort-1 BR in May 2001.Destin FL
3. Moutain Loft Resort-2 BR in May 2002. Gatlinburg, TN
4.Tanglewood Vacation Villas-2 BR in Aug 2003. Pottsboro, TX
5. Club de Soleil-2 BR in May 2004. Las Vegas, NV
6. Royale Beach and Tennis Club-Studio June 2004. South Padre Island, TX. 
7. Sun Bay Beach Club-2 BR May 2005. Hot Springs, AR

Then a couple of years ago a hurricane went through Punta Gorda and really tore up the resort causing a lot of renovations. So now the resort is listed as a 2 BR instead of a loft. Using a banked week we will be taking 2 vacations.

8. Marriots Legends Edge at Bay Point-2 BR Aug 2007
9. Club International de Cancun-2BR 2007.

The MF have gone up, but from what I have learned here on TUG, we came out smelling like hot bread right out of the oven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MMMMMMMMMMMMM

So yes, we have made some excellant trades. :whoopie:


----------



## Conan (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm happy with the trades I've gotten with RCI Weeks (sometimes by deposit of a Weeks property but mostly by 'ARP' [no longer permitted], 'visible' and 'generic' deposits of Fairfield/Wyndham Resorts UDI points).
I'm a little tired, though, of making the commitment 18-24 months in advance.

I've also gotten good trades with RCI Points, and those took only 10 months' notice 

RCI Weeks:
2004 Leoniki Residence, Crete
2004 Palm Springs Tennis Club
2005 Mayan Palace Acapulco
2006 El Moro El Cid Mazatlan
2006 Antigua Village Beach Club
2006 Paniolo Greens
2006 Kona Hawaiian Village
2007 Manhattan Club
2007 Charter Club Marco Island
2007 Cameron House Scotland
2008 Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
2008 La Casella, Italy
2008 Lawaii Beach Resort, Kauaii
2009 Antigua Village Beach Club
2009 Casa del Mar, Aruba

RCI Points
2004 Sedona Springs
2004 Riverview Resort, Cape Cod
2005 Hilton Craigendarroch, Scotland
2005 Club Viva Dominicus Palace, Dominican Republic
2006 Morritt's Grand, Grand Cayman
2006 Macdonald Villacana, Spain
2007 Sandcastle Resort, Provincetown, Cape Cod
2007 HGVC South Beach, Florida
2008 Manhattan Club
2008 Il Poggio, Italy


----------



## Sandy (Jul 16, 2007)

*I am also happy*

We have gotten 

The Houses at Summer Bay (two weeks, back to back!!)
Tradewinds Cruise Club
Manhattan Club
Elite Island Yacht club
Golden Strand (outer banks, nc)
Summit at Massanutten (4 bed lockout sleeps 12 - thanksgiving)
Grand Bavaro Dominican Republic
Mayan Palace

These were accompished through either weeks or points.  I cannot recall others, b/c I am not as organized as some TUGGERS who have spreadsheets!!


----------



## PeelBoy (Jul 16, 2007)

I am new to RCI.  Have been with II for 10 years.  II availability and resort quality are both great.

RCI is not bad either.  I have exchanged my pink week Outerbank 1 bedroom, sleep 4 to:

1. Club whatever (can't spell the name without rechecking) in Hungary 1 bedroom, sleep 4 in June 2008.

2. Grand Mayan Cabos 1 bedroom sleep 5 in August 2008.

3. 3 bedroom (can't recall the name) in Serok, Korea for October 2008.

I like the international destinations offered by RCI.


----------



## winger (Jul 17, 2007)

So far about 10 yrs w/ II (and Polo Towers, until we just got into Marriott as well) here is my trading history. I don't have alot of summer travel, but now with kids, I'll be seeking more of these (or holiday weeks):

  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Newport Coast Villas • NCV
Unit: TOVI (2 bedrooms)
Week: 25 Sat, June 21, 2008
Sat, June 28, 2008       
  Add Guest Certificate  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Timber Lodge • MML
Unit: ZZAA (2 bedrooms)
Week: 48 Fri, November 30, 2007
Fri, December 07, 2007       
  Add Guest Certificate  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Ko Olina • MKO
Unit: ZZAA (2 bedrooms)
Week: 49 Sun, December 09, 2007
Sun, December 16, 2007       
  Add Guest Certificate  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  The Suites at Polo Towers • PLT
Unit: 2BED (2 bedrooms)
Week: 24 Sat, June 16, 2007
Sat, June 23, 2007       
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Timber Lodge • MML
Unit: HZZAA (2 bedrooms)
Week: 47 Fri, November 23, 2007
Fri, November 30, 2007       
  Add Guest Certificate  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Timber Lodge • MML
Unit: ZZAA (2 bedrooms)
Week: 47 Sat, November 25, 2006
Sat, December 02, 2006       Evaluation Pending  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Timber Lodge • MML
Unit: OBVI (1 bedroom)
Week: 40 Sun, October 01, 2006
Sun, October 08, 2006       Evaluation Pending  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Timber Lodge • MML
Unit: OBVI (1 bedroom)
Week: 21 Sat, May 21, 2005
Sat, May 28, 2005       Evaluation Pending  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Newport Coast Villas • NCV
Unit: TOVI (2 bedrooms)
Week: 37 Sat, September 10, 2005
Sat, September 17, 2005       Evaluation Pending  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Timber Lodge • MML
Unit: DOBVI (1 bedroom)
Week: 24 Sun, June 13, 2004
Sun, June 20, 2004       
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Newport Coast Villas • NCV
Unit: TOVI (2 bedrooms)
Week: 36 Sun, September 04, 2005
Sun, September 11, 2005       Evaluation Completed  
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Red Wolf at Squaw Valley • HBC
Unit: UUU0 (Efficiency)
Week: 19 Sat, May 10, 2003
Sat, May 17, 2003       

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Palm Canyon Resort and Spa • MPS
Unit: 1BED (1 bedroom)
Week: 26 Sat, June 28, 2003
Sat, July 05, 2003       
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Marriott's Timber Lodge • MML
Unit: DOBVI (1 bedroom)
Week: 23 Sun, June 06, 2004
Sun, June 13, 2004       
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Confirmed To:  
  Capistrano Surfside Inn • CSI
Unit: FLOAT (2 bedrooms)
Week: 42 Sun, October 21, 2001
Sun, October 28, 2001       
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Confirmed To:  
  Celebrity Resorts Orlando - Spas • SPA
Unit: 542/B (1 bedroom)
Week: 51 Sat, December 18, 1999
Sat, December 25, 1999       
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Confirmed To:  
  The Ridge Tahoe • RGT
Unit: FLOAT (2 bedrooms)
Week: 36 Fri, September 03, 1999
Fri, September 10, 1999       

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Confirmed To:  
  Westgate Vacation Villas • WGV
Unit: MMM09 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 33 Sun, August 16, 1998
Sun, August 23, 1998


----------



## joestein (Jul 17, 2007)

I have only been an owner since September 1995, but with my 161,000 annual fairfield points I have managed to get:

2 bedroom May 2006 week at Fairways at Palm Aire 
(2) 2 bedroom August 2006 weeks at Summit @ Massanutten
(2) 2 bedroom May 2007 weeks at Fairfield Daytona Ocean Walk
1 bedroom week August 2007 Worldmark Windsor
1 bedroom week August 2007 Worldmark Dolphins Cove

and I still have 2 RCI deposits good through 2008.

Joe


----------



## Mimi39 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm very happy with my RCI exchages in the last 4 years and future ones:

Sheridan Vistana, Orlando, 2 bedroom - '03
Embassy at Kaanapali, Maui - '04
World Mark, Fiji, 2 bedroom - '04
Chateau Orleans, New Orleans -'05 & '07
Carriage House, Las Vegas - '05
Cathedral Hill, San Francisco - '06
Gamboa Rainforest Resort, Panama - '06
Donatello, San Francisco - '07
Mauna Loa Villiage by the Sea, Big Island - '07

Future:
Club Caribbean, Jamaica - '07
Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Las Vegas Hilton, Las Vegas, 2 bedroom - '07


----------

